# This week on Pigeon Radio - John Nemeth - Nemeth Family Lofts



## pigeonradio (May 17, 2005)

Pigeon Radio News Letter

Pigeon Radio is now Broadcasting in Stereo 

The staff at Pigeon Radio is happy to announce that this week's
guest will be John Nemeth – John Nemeth Family LoftS

The show will start at 6:00 PM PST on Tuesday March 20, 2007
You can tune in at www.pigeonradio.com 
If you have any questions for John , you can E-mail them to
[email protected] 
Or give us a call during the live broadcast at 1-877-274-4366.
Join us in the chat room during the live show.
At. http://www.bagladyloft.com/Chatroom.htm

If you are looking for a Futurity Race please check out our sponsor’s race.

The Northern California Classic 400 Mile Young Bird Race at: http://baycitiescombine.com/2007ncc.htm
Tell them you heard about their race on Pigeon Radio.Com


If you are having problems listening to Pigeon Radio
give us a call at 1-877-274-4366 or send us an Email and we will help
you resolve the problem.

Wes Askins
www.pigeonradio.com
1-877-274-4366


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Wes.


----------

